
Norm Macdonald: Professor of Logic Joke - secondbreakfast
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oseqh7SMIvo&list=RDi0pT4dBPuX4&index=16
======
Kednicma
The joke's content is a little dated, but I still enjoy how two of the most
common fallacies are clearly on display: Getting deduction backwards, and
assuming the law of excluded middle.

